# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Airport & Insurance Co in court

## andynap

Not  good for travelers

DAF75889-9AC6-4404-A696-AC88199E86FA.jpeg
9989BD5A-C1D1-4969-8389-102E17CA8D32.jpeg

----------


## stbartshopper

Good reason to stay with Tradewind thru SJU!

----------


## cec1

Interesting report, Andy . . . thanks for posting.  As I suspect that you also would say, it's not a surprising situation.  The normal give-&-take in such claim disputes ($110MM claimed against policy coverage of $193.4MM . . . $25MM already "advanced" by the insurance company) often leads to litigation as the insured seeks to hasten a resolution of its claim (while the insurance company seeks to drag-out a resolution).  The "good news" seems to be that remedial work is underway, and I would expect that PJIA's suit will bring a reasonably early settlement and completion of repairs.  I only can hope that terminal repairs include an elimination of the name "Blue Bitch Bar."

----------


## stbartshopper

How about a- 

*Blue Bitch Cocktail*Put all ingredients in a high ball glass. 

*Ingredients:*1 part Vodka1 part White rum1 part Blue curaçaotop up Lemonade

----------

